# Ricdam's Excel sheet



## NotSmeeAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,
I have not long started Uber and I thoight your spreadsheet was a great bit of work. I am having a couple of 'issues' so i do not know if I am using it properly, maybe you could advise me?
1) If I put an expense in as 2016 it does not show, even if it is 27/12/2016 if i change the year to 2017 it shows
I would have thought it shows everything from 1-07-2016 to 30-6-17 in it's appropriate quarter
2) the total payout does not seem to calculate correctly from the 2 figures
Attached screenshot
3) Is there a password so that I can check formulas and\or make additions.

Thanks in advance
Did I say it was a great effort?


----------



## kash88 (Jan 6, 2017)

yeah that was a problem for me too, but I just made it dec 2017, then jan 2017


----------



## NotSmeeAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

kash88 said:


> yeah that was a problem for me too, but I just made it dec 2017, then jan 2017


Yes that I also did, But i would prefer to change the formula if I could get the password

Thanks for the reply


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

NotSmeeAgain said:


> 2) the total payout does not seem to calculate correctly from the 2 figures


The total payout figure looks correct. You don't get paid the sum of fare & surge because Uber takes their pound of flesh first:

Payout = ($228.40 + $85.84) x 0.75 = $235.68

I can understand why you got confused there though, the spreadsheet doesn't show the calculation clearly enough imho.


----------



## NotSmeeAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> The total payout figure looks correct. You don't get paid the sum of fare & surge because Uber takes their pound of flesh first:
> 
> Payout = ($228.40 + $85.84) x 0.75 = $235.68
> 
> I can understand why you got confused there though, the spreadsheet doesn't show the calculation clearly enough imho.


 Thanks for the reply
I went back and checked everything and as it sands that calculation is correct however it is different from uber's figures by 4 cents. The next week is out by 3 cents. I have contacted them to ask why the discrepancy


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

NotSmeeAgain said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I went back and checked everything and as it sands that calculation is correct however it is different from uber's figures by 4 cents. The next week is out by 3 cents. I have contacted them to ask why the discrepancy


That's because Uber calculates the amounts on a per fare basis, and the amount they take from each fare is rounded to the nearest cent. On this spreadsheet you're typing in the total fares, etc, for each week rather than each individual fare. It is bound to be off by a few cents for that reason.


----------



## NotSmeeAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

Ah they do not miss a trick do they? I might modify the sheet to allow the entry of the discrepancies so everything matches up.
On another question the quarters do not match up properly. If you want to use the 1st and 2nd quarter you have to advance the year by 12 months. It seems that the name range 1st, 2nd 3rd 4th is either wrong
or this formula is not quite correct. I am trying to work it out now =IF(B12="","",IF(AND(B12>=DATEVALUE("1/1"),B12<DATEVALUE("1/4")),"3RD",IF(AND(B12>=DATEVALUE("1/4"),B12<DATEVALUE("1/7")),"4TH",IF(AND(B12>=DATEVALUE("1/7"),B12<DATEVALUE("1/10")),"1ST",IF(AND(B12>=DATEVALUE("1/10"),B12<=DATEVALUE("31/12")),"2ND",)))))

Any ideas?


----------



## NotSmeeAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes it looks like it may be where the quarters have been defined as 1ST 2ND etc as in this formula =IFERROR(SUMIF(40:40,"1ST",41:41)+SUMIF(43:43,"1ST",44:44),0)
However I cannot find the cells named anywhere. On doing a trace it looks like that is the problem. Appreciate any help to fix this
Cheers


----------

